# My new tank setup



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

I setup my tank this weekend. I will be a planted tank soon right now all the plants are fake. I figure it will be best to let the tank cycle and get established before throwing plants in there. But with the fake plants it give me an idea on how I would like to aquascape the tank. right now there are a bunch of grey rocks I am using as gravel but I plan at this point is to replace it with black sand and use a few of the grey ricks for color contrast. The lfs said they will get some in sometime this week so that will be cool. I guess in the mean time this gives me some time to research the plants I want. I have no idea what I want for plants yet. I am hoping to get different color plants instead of just green. If anyone has any ideas that would be nice or a link to a decent site that has pictures so I can pick out my plants. Anyhow here are some pics









Without flash


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great. I want to warn you, i let my tank cycle, and then changed substrate and it sent it into a complete recycle...even with seeding w/ the old gravel. Just a warning that you amy want to put the substrate in ASAP otehrwise any cycling accomplished may be in vain. You may already know this and have more experience then I do but I thought i'd mention it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It would be best to change out substrate now if you just set it up. Although you may only experience a mini-cycle, it could still last a couple of weeks. That plus the 4-8wks with what you have will just flat out suck. 

Where did that rock come from that you used as gravel? I can't tell too well from the pic, but they may not be aquarium safe. If they came from your lfs, I would assume they are okay.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys the rock did come from my lfs. I liked it in the bag it came in But now after seeing it in the tank it is fine but I think black sand type stuff with just a few of the grey rocks would look better. She said they will get more bland sand it this week so this weekend comming up I will change it out. I am aware of the tank cycle and how long it take as I have had many saltwater tanks. Patience is key in the beginning. If I have to wait a little longer to get it how I like it thats fine. I also have new bulbs that I ordered comming in as the light fixture I have was for a salt water tank. So the bulbs are a bit to blue and will cause alge bloom I think anyway. either way I got the bulbs anyway.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Nice looking setup. If you plan to go to a planted aquarium. I would use Eco-Complete. I this stuff in all my planted aquariums.


----------



## robertmathern (Aug 3, 2009)

Well its time for an update lol (overdue). The tank in the above pics was of it just set up. It was nice for a short time. As I did not listen to the warnings about using my MH light fixture for my old reef tank on this tank. Well after the cycle still no algae I thought I knew it all. Then a little green started so I cleaned it out. The next thing I knew I was growing kelp in my tank. I had hair algae strands 18" long. There was no controlling it. So I took the mh light off along with all the fake plants (well most). For Christmas I got the tank a marineland double bright LED fixture and changed out the substrate to black gravel. Then my sons betta died so I took the plant I had in there and put it in my tank. I am not sure what kind of plant it is as I took it out of my old koi pond when I moved. The algae has never come back and I could not be happier with this tank. I still have not found eco complete locally guess I will have to get it online. To date my stock list is 3 tiger barbs. To cats not sure the name anymore (had 3 but no didnt make it). A pleco and had a few neon tetras but could only find one today. I tried to get pics of the pleco and the cats but they just were not having it today so maybe another time. I have 3 plants the one that came from my pond (still no idea what it is). A Brazil Sword and a Amazon sword. Here are some pics 
FTS








Plant from pond any ideas?








Brazil Sword








Amazon Sword








Tiger Barb


----------

